# Chia Sẻ Một Số Dòng MONSTERAS Đẹp và Dễ Trồng



## LangNhan (3/5/21)

Cây Monstera đã du nhập vào Việt Nam trong những năm gần đây và dần trở nên cực kỳ phổ biến như một loại cây trồng trong nhà và được nhiều người yêu thích để trang trí mảng xanh ngôi nhà của mình.
Những dòng Monstera mang theo nét thẩm mỹ tuyệt vời cho cảnh quan và dễ dàng kết hợp và sắp xếp chúng để trang trí cho những cảnh quan khác nhau.
Hiện nay, có rất nhiều giống cây Monstera đã du nhập vào Việt Nam để bạn lựa chọn và đặc biệt những dòng Monstera này khá dễ trồng.
*1. Monstera Deliciosa *
Đây là loại cây phổ biến nhất trong số các loài Monstera và dễ nhận biết với những chiếc lá lớn sẻ sâu chia thùy hình lông chim. Tên tiếng Latinh của nó là *deliciosa *dùng hình dung hình dáng những chiếc là như ổ bánh mì Mexico.
Ngoài ra, *Monstera Deliciosa *còn có tên là _cây phô mai Thụy Sĩ_, khi trồng ngoài trời cây sẽ ra hoa kết trái..




_*Monstera Deliciosa *_​_*Xem ngay: Đất Trồng Monstera tốt nhất*_
*2. Monstera Adansonii*
Đay là một giống cây Monstera quý hiếm và không gian của bạn sẽ tuyệt đẹp khi sở hữn loại cây này . Với tên gọi khác là cây nho phô mai Thụy Sĩ, loại cây này dễ trồng cả trong nhà và ngoài trời.
Bạn sẽ thích những chiếc lá lớn và lỗ hình bầu dục tuyệt đẹp của nó. Nếu được trồng ngoài trời, những cây dây leo và lá này có thể trở nên khổng lồ!
Các tên khác cho loài này bao gồm Monstera obliqua và Monstera expilata .




_*Monstera Adansonii*_​*3. Monstera variegata*
*Monstera variegata* còn được gọi là chòm sao Thái Lan bắt nguồn từ đột biến gen. Sự biến màu là khi một số mô của cây không thể tạo ra chất diệp lục, do đó, gây ra sự biến đổi màu.
Các loài Monstera có nhiều loại có xu hướng hiếm hơn và một số loại có giá trị cao hơn những loại khác. Nhưng hiệu ứng sơn trắng khiến những cây này trở thành một tác phẩm nghệ thuật và là điểm nhấn tuyệt đẹp cho ngôi nhà của bạn.





_*Monstera variegata*_​
*4. Monstera borsigiana*
Cây mang hình dáng tương tự như Monstera deliciosa nhưng *Monstera borsigiana* có kích thước nhỏ hơn. Cây có nhiều biến thể màu sắc khác nhau, chẳng hạn như màu trắng và màu vàng.
Cây sẽ phát triền mạnh trong điều kiện sống thích hợp.
_Cách nhận biết: Để phân biệt cây này với cây Monstera _deliciosa_, Bạn có thể kiểm tra các vết xù trên thân và sự hiện diện của các lỗ tròn gần thân cây. Nếu bạn tìm thấy chúng, bạn đang nhìn vào một borsigiana ._




_*Monstera borsigiana*_​*5. Rhaphidophora tetrasperma*
*Rhaphidophora tetrasperma* là một giống phổ biến khác thường bị nhầm với _Monstera deliciosa_. Có nguồn gốc từ Thái Lan và Malaysia, trên thực tế đây không phải là loài Monstera nhưng nó có phần nào khá giống monsteras nên được biết đến với biệt danh là _Mini Monstera_




_*Rhaphidophora tetrasperma - Mini Monstera*_​Không giống như các cây Monstera khác, Mini Monstera có các lỗ kéo dài đến mép lá. Màu của chúng là một bóng xanh đậm tuyệt đẹp. 
*Xem thêm: Đất trồng kiểng lá*


----------

